# West Pass Gulf Shores Red Fish!!!



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

yeah i took my girl friend to lay out on the beach on that beatiful sunday we had yesterday but while she was laying out i was watchs a old man surf fish then all of a sudden his rod bent over a nice slot red but rite after u landed the first then a second hit another slot red i was getting pissed for not bring a rod but i watch two guys come down later in the day they caught two slots too while the old man had three or four by this time i couldnt watch it any more so i walked to the lagoon side and about 6 were wade fishing pulling in nice specs i was like redfish on one side specs on the on the other and me with out a pole ohh well ill know better next time!


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, wish you had your pole! Thanks for the report, may have to check it out sometime verysoon!


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

That sucks. Hope you have luck next time you go fishing.

P.S. Bring a pole everywhere.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry to hear man, i drive a tacoma and it has a nice storage area under the back bench seat and i keep two rods in there along with a stash of lures just for that reason. i forget about them being there sometimes but they have come in handy!


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

ill be there tomorrow, hope the bite is still strong


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

How is the fishing there in the summer. I have allways fished around Perdido Pass but I might try West Pass.


----------

